# K-Wire Coding



## denmarkjk (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a Physician wondering if he can code for the removal of an exposed K-Wire from a finger.  No local anesthetic was required and it was performed in office.  Can you code 20670?


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 11, 2014)

http://coder.aapc.com/cpt-codes/20670

CPT Code 20670 Removal of implant; superficial (eg, buried wire, pin or rod) (separate procedure) 20670 is for a superficial wound that has a simple closure requiring sutures or Steri–strips. Code 20680, meanwhile, involves going down through the muscle layers and into the bone and requires a more complex, layered closure.


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 11, 2014)

Marcus, your link doesn't open if we don't have the service.  Just and FYI.  I think I have a pink sheet that states the same thing, somewhere. 

Let me know if I need to find it.


----------



## nrichard (Mar 11, 2014)

*This is part of the E&M*

Reason being, *no incision *or anesthesia used. In my mind it falls under the same guidelines as suture removal (which fall under the E&M). That's why there is no CPT code for suture removal without aneshtesia.


----------



## denmarkjk (Mar 11, 2014)

*K-Wire*

Thank you so much.  I think we have pretty much answered our own question.


----------

